# Oops! Yogurt aged too long!



## Ozark Lady

Oh no! Last night, I made yogurt, and set it on top of the fridge to culture. My normal routine is first thing in the morning, I put it in the refrigerator and let it continue in there.
I am not sure what culture this is: I just bought a tub of unflavored yogurt and used it to start this culture, and it has been working pretty good.
Normally, my yogurt is about the consistency of buttermilk until it gets cold. But, needs gelatine added to be like store bought yogurt.

Ummm well, I was going to the livestock auction today, and was in a hurry to get chores done and go... anyone been there? Anyhow, I forgot to put the yogurt in the frig. I got home, and it is... solid... oops.

Is this solid yogurt dogfood or is there a use for it? I put it in the frig, until I figure out what it is! It was not there but about 15-16 hours, I normally put it up in 10-12 hours. It tasted alright, just a bit acidic, and very thick!


----------



## buckrun

That is perfect yogurt. Your complaints about too loose in previous threads had me thinking incomplete maturation. I always culture longer than any recipe I ever read-generally 24 hours. I keep my yogurt in my cheese fridge at 55 and it continues to set up and become more flavorful and makes a terrific mother culture. I use a Bulgarian culture. There was chatter on FB about a culture for Greek hanging yogurt for very thick results but it is a different combo of cultures. Why would you use it any differently than your normal yogurt?


----------



## Ozark Lady

My concern is how acidic it is. 

I love the thickness, but I thought maybe I had "soured" it beyond the regular culturing.

It definitely tells you...I AM YOGURT! when you sample it. I kind of like it.


----------



## nightskyfarm

Add some fresh raspberries or blueberries or maple syrup to sweeten it!


----------



## Anita Martin

okay, my yogurt never gets thick....what am I missing? I use a storebought yogurt to culture. Umm, I only cultured overnight in the oven...I like the fridge method better, I think that might keep it warmer. Did you add geletin or not before it became thick?


----------



## Ozark Lady

Most of the over aged yogurt was turned into cheese, it was just too sour to do anything at all with.
So, I got the remainder of the original yogurt container out of the freezer, and made a new batch.
It is much better, and it is runny!
For me, overnight gives a better product, letting it set too long just doesn't work. I may have totally different results with a purchased yogurt culture, I do realize that.

I get out my blender, put in a cup of hot water, the knox, run the blender, then I add sugar and whatever fruit I want, then, after that mixes (if I don't want the fruit pureed then I blend the sugar before adding it) I add the yogurt like you normally would the cool water. I double or triple the amount of yogurt that I add, since it is already thicker than water would be.

If I am out of knox, I just do the same thing with jello. I find for 2 quarts that I need to add a 1/2 cup of sugar to the jello while it is hot and get it all dissolved good, before I add the fruit and yogurt, then I just put it in the fridge.
Actually, my grandkids just requested two boxes of jello to give more the texture that they expect in yogurt. So, I will need to increase that to one knox or jello per quart.


----------



## nightskyfarm

One packet of Knox per quart is really all you need to thicken it up, I don't think I would use more than that.


----------



## Ozark Lady

Oh I was using 1 box for 2 quarts. You are right one per quart should do the trick. I have more of the yogurt going now that the new mother culture is made.

I really need to order some yogurt and buttermilk cultures.


----------

